# Lidl goodies about to appear



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Professional they say.... hmmm

Probably good for odd jobs only though. Good price anyway.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20091012.p.Professional_Polishing_Cloths.ar11?OpenDocument&resetFilialDaten=1&id=476&zipcode=G53%207TU&city=Renfrewshire&city2=Crookston&street=Crookston%20Road&ar=11&EMID=09500E31980BUUKDHP50V00EBT02T

there's a few other things in the section that others might be into, like the wheel stand for example.

Anyway, in shops next Monday - the 12th.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

*Lidl Car Accessories Promo: 12/10/09*

Thought this may be of use... :thumb:

http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/p...n Way&ar=7&EMID=09500E31980AA6E22P50V00FHG2LS


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Boot organiser looks ok :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

mwbpsx said:


> Boot organiser looks ok :thumb:


Agreed - I'll have a mosey on down and check one out :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

LIDL's screenwash (W5) and their anti-freeze are good


----------



## cjm (Mar 4, 2009)

thats handy i'm looking for some kind of boot tidy, i saw 1 in halfrauds but they wanted £15 for it


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone have any experience of using the W5 Insect Remover or the Wheel Rim Cleaner?


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Dunno about the bug spray, but I swear by the W5 aerosol bird poo remover, it's a great product, comes out like shaving foam and, as ever, cheap as chips :thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

David said:


> LIDL's screenwash (W5) and their anti-freeze are good


Yep and lasts for ages:thumb:


----------



## gmangt4 (Jun 15, 2008)

ajc347 said:


> Anyone have any experience of using the W5 Insect Remover or the Wheel Rim Cleaner?


Hi, I use the W5 Insect remover, I find it works very well on the front of my wardrobe..sorry truck, softens them up and they come off easy with a mitt/sponge, its sprays on quite "foamy?" and doesn't run off too quickly. HTH.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

ive heard a lot of good things about the screen wash  will certainly be taking a trip to the local lidl next week.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Another for the screenwash,I use it in the compny car works a treat and very economical


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

xlfive said:


> Another for the screenwash,I use it in the compny car works a treat and very economical


Ooo might have to get some of that... currently using the Einzett stuff in the same shaped bottle. I presume this stuff is much the same?


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Got to say the bulbs are a steal also, bought some last year, much brighter than my OEM's


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Will probably buy the cloths, a steal at 6p a cloth even if they're rubbish, perfect for mucky jobs.

aswell as the window cloths
nice find!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Will probably buy the cloths, a steal at 6p a cloth even if they're rubbish, perfect for mucky jobs.
> 
> aswell as the window cloths
> nice find!


Alan,

I've got some from last time and they're microscopically thin! Not much thicker than a piece of kitchen towel tbh. Better off getting the roll of paper towel; it's double ply so doesn't lint or disintegrate on you.

S


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

alright, will remember that :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Edward101 said:


> Ooo might have to get some of that... currently using the Einzett stuff in the same shaped bottle. I presume this stuff is much the same?


Not quite the 1z is far better also its more concentrated and smells nice its just an overall better product but at £4.49 its bloody expensive so makes the Lidl stuff seem better for price lol.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Not quite the 1z is far better also its more concentrated and smells nice its just an overall better product but at £4.49 its bloody expensive so makes the Lidl stuff seem better for price lol.


Ahh okay, cheers for that... still worth the punt, can always give it to my dad if it isnt much bottle :lol:.

Is the engine cleaner any good or is it best to just use an APC?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

kenny wilson said:


> Dunno about the bug spray, but I swear by the W5 aerosol bird poo remover, it's a great product, comes out like shaving foam and, as ever, cheap as chips :thumb:


gonna have to try some of this, started parking somwhere and have no choice but to park under trees


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

These paper towels look good

http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20091012.p.All-purpose_Paper_Towels.ar11


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Anyone know if the Wheel Rim Cleaner is safe or acid based?


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

I've already got two of the boot tidy thingies. One carries all of my wheel removal stuff and basic toolkit. The other has all my European goodies: jump leads, spare bulbs, tow rope, etc. The only thing that won't fit is the triangle as the case is too big.

They've got "hook & loop" on the back and base so that they will stick to the floor in the boot and not go flying.

Overall, I think a good deal.


----------



## lillil (Oct 7, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> Is the engine cleaner any good or is it best to just use an APC?


I haven't used any APC on the engine but the Lidl spray engine cleaner is very good, IMHO better than the GUNK cleaner from Halfords etc.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

*Lidl*

Not sure if its the same in the UK but Lidl have car stuff in stock here in Ireland from Thursday

Polishing & Car Wash Mitts from €2.49
Chamois from €6.99
2 Ton Car Jack for €22.99

Lots of other stuff too.

http://www.lidl.ie


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

It should be tomorrow (Monday 12th) here and will change again on Thursday.

Steve O.


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

They'd got all sorts when i went in yesterday. They had the car boot organiser that Aldi are doing at £3.99


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi
Called in to Wrekington (Gateshead) branch this morning, boxes and boxes of all W5 products, so loaded up the basket.
Still lots left.


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

I'd been waiting for NI to get in their car stock - for the glass cleaning kit - but of course it's missing from the lineup 

I also notice the screenwash which was 89p on the mainland last week, is now £1.29 here :wall:

I'll be having a lookee on Thursday anyway. 

Thanks for the headsup :thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

thought i would bump this up as the offers have now started. been there this moring and picked up several bottles of screen wash and some bird drodding remover. wasn't anything else i needed really. was tempted with the roll of paper towels for £3.99, they are a lot bigger than they look in the pics, but i was sensible and decided i dint actually need them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Just been in there trying the engine cleaner and the screen wash, also got some anti rust spray.

Still no joy with the glass sealant kits though, so anybody kind enough that has them in there local store could grab me a few and post them i'll cover all the costs, just really want to try it.

Paul


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> Just been in there trying the engine cleaner and the screen wash, also got some anti rust spray.
> 
> Still no joy with the glass sealant kits though, so anybody kind enough that has them in there local store could grab me a few and post them i'll cover all the costs, just really want to try it.
> 
> Paul


ive had no luck getting these either, gonna go to a store a little further away later on and try to get some. if i find some i will pick up several extras, as im sure a few people on here are in the same boat.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

My local store had some of teh sealant kits in the other week, got one and tried it, and im quite impressed, and by all account the alloy wheel cleaning mits are very handy


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ice scraper kit and extendable wheel wrench may also be worth a look


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Any word on the Wheel Rim Cleaner then? is this safe to use, or am i better off with an acid-free cleaner like billbery?


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

efunc said:


> Any word on the Wheel Rim Cleaner then? is this safe to use, or am i better off with an acid-free cleaner like billbery?


I checked it out earlier today.

It says do not leave more than 2 mins on wheels and limomene (orange oil) appears to be one of the active ingredients.

I'm presuming that this would imply that it's acidic-based (I'm no chemist btw), so I'm leaving well alone, just in case.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Visited 3 of my local stores recently and all had run the car stock (mainly W5 stuff) down to nearly nothing. None of them had the car bombs or the glass sealant kits, or most other stuff. Only one had bird dropping wipes and some screen wash.
I am going to see if they have restocked the everyday stuff along with all the other special offer car stuff in today.

Steve O.


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

Tried those W5 wet wheel mitts out today and wasn't overly impressed, the alloy only had light brake dust on it but the mitt kinda just turned it into a paste that you end up spreading over the rest of the alloy so gave up and had to give it a proper wash, they also feel slightly course so that put me off from the start, might be useful under the engine bay perhaps.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Was down there earlier, got a bunch of stuff from the W5 range. They also had a trolley jack, torque wrench, extendable wheel brace and loadsa other stuff..........motorbike helmets:doublesho
oh, yeah! and some nice cheap emmental :thumb:


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Their best deal at the moment is 45 Finish Powerball dishwasher tabkets for £3!

Had a look at the car mats today - they appear to be geared for LHD cars!!!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

AAARRRGHHH! ive just been on the hunt for the sealent kits! 4 stores and 1 store im sure doesn't actually exist and about 5 hours later.... NOTHING!!


----------



## Bigge (Aug 24, 2009)

Just grabbed a couple of screen wash, smell LUUURVLY a boot tidy which is very good, and a trolley jack. Which is a gr8 buy at £15 but im taking it back as the mother in law has pointed out...as its a gadget, my father in law will have had one, so I should check his shed, and sure enough, halfords trolley jack sat at the back collecting dust.  He had a tool for everything that man. 
They had loads of stuff in stock, and i followed a guy who bought 8 cans of the engine degreaser....must have a tractor or something.


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

Grant, got one of the sealant kits from my local store last week, going back in tomorrow if they have any left I will pick you up a couple. Cannot say for sure but will try and get you some.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

rx8passion said:


> Grant, got one of the sealant kits from my local store last week, going back in tomorrow if they have any left I will pick you up a couple. Cannot say for sure but will try and get you some.


would be great if you could mate


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

Sorry Grant went in today none on shelves and ask manager he says they only get them occassionally so looks like your lucks out sorry mate.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

What's the sealant kit then? I picked up the window cleaner today if that's what you mean. Also got upholstery foam and bird dropping remover. what I really wanted however was the wheel cleaner, but one look at the instructions I thought it best to give it a wide berth! far too harsh


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

efunc said:


> What's the sealant kit then?(


http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=136011


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

Got myself the windscreen washer fluid and some bulbs. Odd thing is on the receipt it says wild rocket, I thought this was some type of herby thing???


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Faythur said:


> http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=136011


ahh, got ya. they didn't have any of that at my store, but plenty of everything else.

I personally don't like those kind of products on my windscreen. I have some on now that was put on when i had a 2 stage detail on my car. I find the rain ends I beading on the windscreen instead of sheeting off. At night with all the headlights and street lighting all the beads of water on the glass are a nightmare to see out of; they're like hundreds of opaque pearls scattering and refracting light. very distracting, and a genuine hazard. I'd rather let my wipers deals with the normal film of rain water.


----------



## mike_306 (Aug 24, 2009)

Picked up a whole range of goodies from my local store today 

The glass sealant kits weren't with the other car stuff, not sure if it's just my store. They were by near the tills with a few other wipes and stuff. For £4.50 it looks decent value, though the hard sponge thing that comes with looks like it'll disintegrate!


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

efunc said:


> ahh, got ya. they didn't have any of that at my store, but plenty of everything else.
> 
> I personally don't like those kind of products on my windscreen. I have some on now that was put on when i had a 2 stage detail on my car. I find the rain ends I beading on the windscreen instead of sheeting off. At night with all the headlights and street lighting all the beads of water on the glass are a nightmare to see out of; they're like hundreds of opaque pearls scattering and refracting light. very distracting, and a genuine hazard. I'd rather let my wipers deals with the normal film of rain water.


Don't know what you have on your car but the W5 stuff is not like that, like all repellents you get a minor amount of smearing in light rain but when it chucks it down its a godsend. The water kind of hits the screen and explodes into a fine mist allowing you to see out even when the screen is water logged.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

mike_306 said:


> Picked up a whole range of goodies from my local store today
> 
> The glass sealant kits weren't with the other car stuff, not sure if it's just my store. They were by near the tills with a few other wipes and stuff. For £4.50 it looks decent value, though the hard sponge thing that comes with looks like it'll disintegrate!


I had a call from Lidl this afternoon responding to my email enquiry about the glass sealant kits. The woman left a message insisting they are only available with the Specials which occur 2-4 times a year. As the above post, they are in fact normally in a different part of the store to the Specials and until recently were always available, together with the air freshener/bombs which have also disappeared. Also, they were not included in the recent car specials.
Maybe some other folks can try emailing Lidl from the website to see if they can get a more sensible/correct answer.

Steve O.


----------

